# 4/16



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

me an mrstwister sneaked out sat afternoon 4 a couple of hrs hit local creek
in mingo area landed 3 walleyes 14'' to 19'' on glow 2'' 1/8 4#excel
mrs. T had a run in with a couple of big mean an nasty stripers who took her twister an never looked back he he he  
i had one about 20 '' break me off but it fun while it lasted 
river still better high an realy brown but the creeks r nice an green  
well back 2 work 4 the next 4 days then look out lololol

mrtwister_jbo


----------

